# Is there a guide to Alabama Coke bottles?



## Jody35150 (Mar 8, 2010)

I realize that bottle all prices are subjective,  if we want a particular bottle bad enough, we pay the price.  Regional, or local, bottles sell higher than, say, those from out of state (in Alabama they do, anyway!).

 My question concerns Coca-Colas.  Is there a pricing or historical guide for Cokes?  Is there one which covers Alabama Cokes in general?

 The pic is of  Cokes I found yesterday.  Both are the dated Christmas ones.  Do hobbleskirts have any degree of rarity?  Are any more valuable than others?

 Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## perrycola (Mar 8, 2010)

*I don't know about Alabama. There's a Coke bottle book for West Virginia and acl WV pop bottles.*


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks.  My pic didn't work on the first post, so I'll try again.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

Howdy all ~

 I just joined today and this is my very first reply. I'm glad it pertains to something I know about. The attached list does not establish values of Alabama Coke bottles, but should help to determine rarity.

 The list is for "Embossed" Coke bottles only, and does not include painted label one's. The dates, etc. at the top of the page relate to the patent info embossed on the bottle itself.  1915 - 1923- D Patent - 6 oz. - 6 1/2 oz.

 Blank = Fairly Common
 S = Scarce
 R = Rare
 RR = Very Rare
 U = Unknown To Exist

 I hope it helps.

 I'll be around,

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

~ P.S. ~

 As for value ... here's the most valuable "Hobbleskirt" know. But you will likely not see an example of one outside of the Coca Cola museum in Atlanta, Georgia. It is a "Prototype" of the first contour bottle, but never went into full production because it toppled over on conveyor belts. (Notice how it bulges in the center). Shortly after this bottle was experimented with, the design we are familiar with today was introduced. This prototype is easily worth $5000.00 or more, and is considered by some to be the most valuable soda bottle in the world.

 SPB


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info,  it's a big help.  Did you download the bottom half of the list?  I couldn't seem to find it.  

 Again, thanks.  Jody Lee, Sylacauga, Al.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

Jody35150 ~

 Here's the last part of the Alabama list. And as far as values are concerned, the rule of thumb I use is ... 

                             Rarity + Condition + Supply + Demand = Value

 I realize this is somewhat generic, but we have to remember that an Alabama bottle is worth more in Alabama than it would be elsewhere. Most collectors seek out bottles from their own state. For example; A typical D-Patent Alabama bottle in mint condition might be worth $10.00 in Alabama, but only $2.00 here in California where I live. Of course, the older and rarer it is, the more it's worth.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 11, 2010)

Just for fun I thought I would post this picture of an early (teens) postcard of where the design for the Coca Cola "Hobbleskirt" bottle came from. I wonder if the man in the photo is thinking, "Wow! That's a cool looking dress."  Or, "Wow! That's the dumbest dress I ever saw." Personally, I lean toward the latter.

 SPB


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sodapopbob,  the list is a great help.  Jody.


----------



## glass man (Mar 11, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM SODAPOPBOB! NICE INFO.  JAMIE


----------



## pale scotsman (Mar 22, 2010)

You wouldn't have the page for straight side Alabama bottles too?  

 Thanks,
 Ian


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

pale scotsman ~

 Yes, I do have that info. I will scan and post it a little later today.

 Welcome to the club. I guess I'm no longer "the new kid on the block." That would be "you" now!

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

Pale Scotsman ~

 Below is the Alabama "aqua" straight-sided Coca Cola bottle list we spoke about earlier. But first I want to add a couple that don't appear on the posted page. And then following this is a short list of "amber brown" bottles from Alabama. Note: Please see previous post above for rarity definitions. If space next to town is blank, this means they are "somewhat" common. But if you ask me, there is nothing "common" about a straight-sided Coke bottle.  I hope this helps.

 SPB

 ~ * ~

 AQUA BOTTLES (cont.)

 Tuskegee = Rare +
 West Blocton = Rare +

 AMBER BROWN BOTTLES (Only towns/bottlers in Alabama that made amber bottles). 

 Albertville = Rare
 Florence = Scarce
 Gunterville = Rare +
 Huntsville = Common
 New Decatur = Rare
 Sheffield = Rare


----------



## pale scotsman (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  Looks like my Brewton bottle isn't as rare as I thought.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info SPB.  Now to the hard part:  FINDING some of these bottles.


----------



## pale scotsman (Mar 23, 2010)

There's a place in LA, Lower Alabama, that has so many broken ones, you'd cry.  Looks like a whole warehouse of straight sides were discarded 60-70 years ago.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 23, 2010)

Reminds me of digging in the old Vicksburg, Ms. dump about 25 years ago.  There were hundreds of Biedenharns which looked like someone had intentionally broken off the tops.


----------



## Oklabottles (Mar 26, 2010)

A fellow Oklahoman told me he and digger Dave once dug a well in Shreveport LA that was full of ss cokes I think some where between 50 and 100 of them and a lot of them were amber he said before that there were only two examples of the amber Shreveport bottle.


----------



## bama1 (Mar 26, 2010)

would like a Eufaula if anyone has one for sale


----------

